# CPT 99441 - Telephone contact with patient



## lisa3005DUPLICATE (Nov 4, 2016)

Is anyone familiar with CMS policy in 2017 for these services?

Non-face-to-face work associated with patient care outside of an E/M visit
Cognitive and functional assessment and care planning services for patients with cognitive impairment
Chronic care management for patients with greater complexity
Critical care consultations furnished via telehealth (headaches, dementia, strokes, MS and epilepsy)

I searched the CMS website but I could not find any information for 2017 regarding these services.  

I know the guidelines for the codes and I know that currently CMS does not reimburse for some of these services, particularly telephone conversations.

I heard that CMS would be reimbursing the above services in 2017.  Is this true?


----------

